# Schwinn brake levers and fore brakes



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok so I've always wondered about the differences between the pre-war/post war forebrakes and levers. I think this would be a good topic for a short article to show the differences to include the types of brake cables and clamps. We always hear about a "shorty" but what does it look like compared to a regular pre war lever? scripted/unscripted? If someone has the knowledge and pictures but feels uncomfortable doing the writing I'd take on that part. I see an outline something like:
Intro--talk about the intro of the forebrake in '38
Levers-differences between pre/post war, markings, correct hardware, how to tell a repo, etc...
Forebrake--differences between pre/post war, markings, correct hardware, correct finish of parts e.g. cad, chrome, zinc?
Cables and clamps--differences between pre/post war, coverings, lengths, finish of clamps
Rear drum???

You can contact me at Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com if you wish to discuss privately. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 16, 2014)

I think it will be a good topic.  I can post pictures of what I have if needed. I do not know a lot about the differences from year to year but maybe someone will help out.  Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 16, 2014)

*good idea!*

That's a great topic for a thread,Shawn. I have some early post war (I think) brakes,cables, and levers I would like to identify. Hopefully the members here that have the good stuff on their bikes will share some photos and knowledge.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Well I guess that would be one way to skin this cat. If you have good pics of fore brakes, levers, and parts you can post up then people could identify them. When it looks like we're fairly complete I could roll everything up and do a short article. I, too, have some parts I'll throw up this week. I'm certain all of mine are post war though. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Jun 16, 2014)

iv seen it discused b4 and i dont think there has been a definitve answer about time frames and script and non-script,could it be handles from diferant vendors vs year of use?there is a right and left regarding the scipted handles,i have a cmplete original caliper[brakes on the front fork]and the brake handle is scripted and is a left hand,it came on a 55 american with a 2 speed manual and the handle for that was on the right,i think the script on right and left handles always faces on the outside,otherwise iv never seen any differance


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 16, 2014)

The Forebrake was introduced in 1937. It was a larger automtive type drum brake with two internal return springs. The lever supplied was a short pressed steel lever with chrome handle and cadmium body/clamp.
This setup was unchanged until midway through the 1939 model year. 
1939 was a transitional year, and it actually saw two different levers used, and the introduction of a smaller diameter automotive type drum brake.
Early to mid 39 used the same short pressed steel lever that was introdued in 37. Mid to late 1939 used a larger pressed steel lever, and late 1940 saw the introduction of the solid cast steel lever.
The cast steel lever would be used throughout the 40s and 50s. That lever was unscripted until 1948. From 1948 on, the levers were scripted. Both right and left levers were identical on all of these brake levers.
The cable housing was made of a wound steel tube, that was wrapped in a cloth like material. The color was black until midway through 1939, after that, it was a goldish/silver color.
The early, 1937 introduced Forebrake had a high/low flange configuration exclusively, while the later 1939 /40 introduced Forebrake had both a high/low flange or a high/high flange option.
A rear freewheel drum brake option was introduced on the lightweight line in Dural aluminium in 1938, but widespread use of this configuration for the Balloon tire line would hit full stride until late 1939 with the introduction of the complete multi flange optioned hubsets.

 Even though the catalogs of the day depict the introduction of the smaller diameter flanged hubsets as 1940 issue, they were actually being installed on bicycles midway through the 1939 model year.
As stated before, 1939 was a very transitional year, with many different configuration combinations possible.


----------



## spoker (Jun 16, 2014)

not tryin to be a smart guy but is there some form of dockumentation as why they went to scipt in 48?was it when the rear drum brake was offerd/the only differance i can see in the left and right handles is the script is on the outside,i would think the left handle on a duo drum setup would be on the left for the rear brake,the new reproduction handles are exact from what i can tell


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 16, 2014)

Prewar hi flange has pat pend stamp along with script on center area

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 17, 2014)

With Marty's post I think I can start rounding up some pics and we may have something of a reference! Thanks Marty. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Jun 17, 2014)

Here are some pics of some of the brake stuff I have
















I noticed that one of my early brake backing plates says fore wheel brake and the other does not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 17, 2014)

*Nice stash of levers!*

Rusty, That's some good stuff. I think I may have one or two pre war hubs after reading Obi's post. I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Based on Marty's sysnopsis I'm starting to work this and could use good pics of the early hubs of all configurations to include rear drums. My questions: Marty desribes the cables as going to goldish/silver but I believe the post war cables have a black plastic or vinyl covering. Is there a difference between pre and post war rear drums? What about the so-called "shorty" lever? was this '40 only? I'm sure as I go along I will have more questions but would appreciate any help. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 26, 2014)

Shorty was the first style like on the autocycle tim sold.. then big one in 39 then on to what you see on most early bikes but without script obviously . The first incantation of a rear drum did not have the high flange on the drive side and chop was different.  Then after that they look the same except prewar maybe says pat pend on inner hub... prewar gold silver cables are fat in dia along with ferrels. .. as post war is the skinny type but still cloth wrapped and black. .

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 26, 2014)

Also prewar used this cage and here Is a shot of a nos fat ferrel




Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks,
    I'll be reaching out for pics and reviews of draft. V/r Shawn


----------



## Djshakes (Jun 27, 2014)

Marty's synopsis was a good history.

One adjustment: There were three levers used in 39.  The shorty lever and there were TWO versions of the large stamped steel lever.  One had a slight hump in the lever. This was commonly used on light-weights.  I believe Spence was selling an NOS one missing the mounting bracket.  Someone obviously removed the bracket  to use on a more desirable flat blade lever.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok so I have the first draft written now I need pics. Basically I'm looking for nice clear shots of all the brakes described. Clean original or nicely restored parts would be best. Specifically want pics of:
1. First version (hi/lo) 1937-39--clear shots of script
2. Shorty lever--would be good if ruler was used to show length
3. Pre war clamps/ferrules, and cables with length of cables--both black and silver/goldish
4. Second version pre war (1939-41) both Hi/lo and hi/hi configurations--clear shots of script
5. Large pressed steel lever, lightweight lever (to show difference), and unscripted cast lever. Again with ruler would be good.
6. Post war front hub(s) were these offered in both hi/lo, hi/hi?
7. Post war cables and lengths if different from pre war (lengths)
8. Pre war/post war rear drum (is there any difference) and cable clips. 
9. Anything else you can think of that would help tell the story such as good, clear pics of the brakes installed correctly, exploded views of the components, or tips on installation, adjustments, or maintenance.

Please submit as many pics as it takes to clearly show the identifying features. Please send all pics to: Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com  I'm more than willing to do the heavy lifting with these articles but need help. 

I intend to have Scott M. publish on the CABE (front page) once it has been peer reviewed to ensure accuracy. V/r Shawn


----------

